# HELP! - E85 Z4 - Airbag light will not clear - no fault codes present



## tachi1247 (May 9, 2013)

My dad replaced the battery in his 2005 Z4 2.5 and when he turned the car on the first time, the airbag light in the dash came on. He drove like this for about a month or so before I finally got over there to check it out. I used PA Soft to go in and check things out in the SRS menu and found a code for "low voltage detected". It was classified as "not currently present". I cleared the code out along with the fault code in the instrument cluster system (IKE) which was a code indicating the airbag light was on. I figured this would do the trick. So after clearing both codes I turned the ignition off, and then started the car up. Unfortunately the airbag light did not turn off. Hooked the scanner back up, went in and there are still *no fault codes in the SRS system*. The airbag warning light code pops up in the IKE menu but that makes sense because the light is indeed on. I repeated the process a few times to no avail.

I've searched everywhere and cannot find out how to get the airbag light to turn off. The passenger seat mat seems to be fine which I read was a common problem on the E85. The passenger airbag light light on the center console remains off, which is why I assume the passenger mat is OK. We also tried disabling the passenger airbag using the key in the door frame on the passenger side and it made no difference.

The closest problem I can find anywhere on the web is this thread:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=663947

Unfortunately there was no resolution or closure.

So anybody have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## wynns05z4 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Looking for resolving airbag light*

Hi looking to resolve exact same issue as here. Did you find a fix? I have a 05z4 using same v1.4 PA software 2008. No codes on SRS. Code in IKE is 20 (032) airbag lamp.


----------



## tachi1247 (May 9, 2013)

Had to take it to the dealer.


----------

